# Chews



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good safe ediable chew stick for my Rylee? I have been told never to use rawhide chews. We would appreciate any suggestions.

Thank you,


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie like Bully Sticks. She also loves the new and improved Greenies.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah are only allowed the C.E.T. dental chews that the vet recommended. They're good for teeth & chicken flavored & digestable. Boo loves them, Hannah isn't much of a chewer but she does ok with them.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What is a bully stick? How are the greenies improved? Finally what is a C.E.T. dental stick?


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> What is a bully stick? How are the greenies improved? Finally what is a C.E.T. dental stick?[/B]


 Bully sticks, believe it or not are dried bull penises. Yeah, I was initially grossed out too but they really just look like brown sticks (with a not too pleasant odor). Winnie enjoys them and one lasts a loonnnngggg time, as least for Winnie. I tried greenies- I think the newer ones are more digestible, but Winnie hated them. She likes CET chews too, but her REAL love are Merrick Flossies-spiraled beef tendons.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Here's a link for C.E.T Dental chews. They come in different sizes. I love how fresh their breath smells after chewing them & no messy face. Boo also loved the bully stick but he loved it too much & tried to eat it much too fast.



http://www.healthypets.com/cetchewpetsm.html


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

A bully stick is a bull penis, some are marketed as "bull tendon" but it's my understanding it's the same thing, they just don't want to put bull penis on the package. Supposedly dogs really like them, but there's no way I could ever give that to Perri. But to each his own. The new greenies are reformulated to be more digestible, but they contain wheat and soy so that's something to know in case yours is allergic to that. . The C.E.T dental chews are really great, I get the kind with Chlorahexedrine, which has antibacterial properties. They are available at vets offices or some places online.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My girls love the Merrick flossies also, and the smell is MUCH better than the bully sticks. I can't stand the smell of bully stick. I have to keep them closely supervised though to make sure they don't try to eat them too fast. Caira doesn't get any chewies because she chews her coat off in the process.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm another fan of the Merrick flossies. Bella loves them so I try to keep one at the house always. She also loves her pink nylabone. At this point it's almost unrecognizable.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My vet suggested Vet Enzadent Oral Care Chews. The pups love them! 
http://www.vetdepot.com/index.asp?PageActi...amp;ProdID=1429


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Merrick Flossies & Merrick Bully Sticks (They don't smell)....Chyna loves them!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We get our Flossies from Drs Foster&Smith, they are the same as Merrick spiral tendons but a little on the cheaper side. I usualy buy the large ones and cut them into about 3" lengths. I read that they are made from the achiles tendon from the cattle. Not sure I want to try the bully sick, Koko is an avid chewer and it could upset his IBS being that they are rather rich.
Both boys love the Nutri-Dent Greenie, they are fully digestable and unlike the new Greenie they last longer plus neither of our boys liked the new style greenie at all, they just left it for the Nutri-Dent one.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Louis isn't a big chewer - do you think he would chew on the flossies? i have tried giving him EVERYTHING 

ok - i haven't tried the pig things or the bullie stickes or the flossies - he won't even chew greenies. he is sooooo picky. the only thing he chews on are all his stuffed animals - he loves to chew on them and then rip out the stuffing.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Mine LOVE bully sticks to death! I havent had much of an issue with them smelling, it depends on what brand you buy. If your dog is a hard chewer I would stick with the bully sticks rather than the flossies as the sticks are harder (but that's just me). The flossies make me somewhat nervous because they can still bite off little pieces since they are thinner. If you get a good bully stick, it will be decently thick and your baby should just be able to nibble on it without large pieces coming off. I am also always nervous about choking, so I always hold their sticks for them and am always with them when they are chewing.

We have to try the new greenies, my 3 used to LOVE greenies. 

We've tried to CET chews, and although they're supposed to be good for their teeth, mine aren't crazy about them.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Louis isn't a big chewer - do you think he would chew on the flossies? i have tried giving him EVERYTHING
> 
> ok - i haven't tried the pig things or the bullie stickes or the flossies - he won't even chew greenies. he is sooooo picky. the only thing he chews on are all his stuffed animals - he loves to chew on them and then rip out the stuffing.[/B]


I would be very wary of the pig ears etc. I got a message from Ichmo recently that they had a recall on pig ears because of salmonella, just thought I would let you know











> Mine LOVE bully sticks to death! I havent had much of an issue with them smelling, it depends on what brand you buy. If your dog is a hard chewer I would stick with the bully sticks rather than the flossies as the sticks are harder (but that's just me). The flossies make me somewhat nervous because they can still bite off little pieces since they are thinner. If you get a good bully stick, it will be decently thick and your baby should just be able to nibble on it without large pieces coming off. I am also always nervous about choking, so I always hold their sticks for them and am always with them when they are chewing.[/B]


Brooke, I believe the tendons are fully digestable, so far I haven't had any problems with them at all with the boys, we also supervise all chew items and they only have them when we are with them on our chairs watching TV at night. Koko always wants me to hold his for him, he is such a baby


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you all for the information. Rylee isn't a big chewer but I thought if I could find a good treat for her I could use it while grooming. Making grooming a more pleasant activity for her.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just ordered 30 of the merrick bully sticks







Sparkey loves them. I was going to get the free range odorless ones but they were out of stock








I have to try these C.E.T ' s , I never heard of them. they look good







I will order some now.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Here's a link for C.E.T Dental chews. They come in different sizes. I love how fresh their breath smells after chewing them & no messy face. Boo also loved the bully stick but he loved it too much & tried to eat it much too fast.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.healthypets.com/cetchewpetsm.html[/B]


Thanks, Sue - I'm going to try them, too.

And as far as bully sticks, Deborah - the ones that Bonnie has aren't stinky, although I've seen (smelled) some that are really gross. I think the Merrick - as Fay stated - are pretty odorless.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci never had a bully stick either, LOL







cuz Mommy thinks it's gross-lol, but, her favorite chew are the Dogswell dehydrated chicken strips. They are super healthy, and she literally goes crazy over them! The only thing is that she will eat one strip within 20 seconds, so I tried Pegetables, they have 3 flavors, corn on the cob, carrot stick, and celery stick, she LOVES the corn on the cob and carrott. They last for a couple of days, and are really low fat! Yum.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Husband is out of town so I am internet shopping.









I went with the Merrick they seem to be high quality. The site I was at sold a case for a huge amount of money. I went back and clicked quantity for 10 which meant 10 cases. Did the same thing for the dental flossies. Went to checkout and had an over $7,000 bill







Went back and finally figured out how to use the site.









I then went ahead and ordered cowboy magic products. I am done shopping for the night.


----------

